# Muay Thai Injuries?



## savior (Jan 1, 2007)

What are some of the injuries that you've suffered in Muay Thai (whether it be in training or competition)?


----------



## Slihn (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that all Thai Boxers suffer from bruised shins.I remember this one time I threw a shin kick to the midsection of my sparring partner,he blocked it "text book perfect".As a result my shin slammed into his knee.At first it didnt hurt to much and I kept sparring.After my match(it was actually a MMA class not Muay Thai,we where just messing around before class) my clave started to lock up,alot!I kept training though,after class,my clave was in some serious pain!I managed to drive home and when I got out of the car I could barely walk.The pain was so bad(luckly it happend on Thursday) that I had to stay home from work the next day.Im not sure what happend but I think that I bruised the bone itself.I could barely walk for the next week and it took about a month and a half to heal.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 2, 2007)

bruised shins , badly brused knees if we knee a lot during a lesson (but it doesnt hurt after , strange), thats about it , sometime a bruised nose if my hands are too low:uhyeah: :whip1:


----------



## savior (Jan 2, 2007)

You can have a bruised nose?! what, is that even possible?


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jan 6, 2007)

savior said:


> You can have a bruised nose?! what, is that even possible?


 

dunno but it certainly hurts after!


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 7, 2007)

This might be a long post!!  Like everyone else I had bruised shins.  I had a hematoma on my shin about the size of a golf ball from sparring 7 rounds without protective gear.  I got my nose cracked during some mma training from an accidental knee, so it's slightly crooked.  I actually got bruised gums from an uppercut connecting when I opened my mouth to catch my breath (not very wise), I actually bit through my mouthguard and it jammed into my gums.  I took a big toe in the eye during a fight.  Ended up with a bruised sternum from another fight.   Another common injury during training was bruised forearms from holding thai pads for the ones that kicked like horses.  Although those never hurt, the forearm just bruised.  I'm sure there were other bumps and bruises over the years, but it never stopped me from enjoying what I did.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 7, 2007)

Bruised shins of course back in the day, and when I first started a broken toe.  I had just started and wasn't used to kicking a bag.  That was a bit on the embarrassing side.

Jeff


----------



## King (Jan 8, 2007)

Just 3 weeks into recovery from cataract surgery. Took a solid cross counter on my left eye while initiating a flying knee. Brought me back down to the ground really fast. Now I have one of those lens implant and it'll be 3 months before I can train again.  

My advice, keep the guard up! Eye surgery sucks.


----------



## savior (Jan 8, 2007)

OUCH! wow getting injured can suck!


----------



## Odin (Jan 9, 2007)

chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618;;694960 said:
			
		

> dunno but it certainly hurts after!


 
the tissue behind the Nasal septum can be bruised you cant see it but you can dman sure feel it!


----------



## savior (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone here been injured in competition?


----------



## thaistyle (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh yes!!  The big toe into my left eye and a bruised sternum were both acquired during competitions/fights.  Just the general bumps and bruises to the shins and body but nothing major during any competitions.  One thing about muay thai, it sure conditions the body to take a beating in the ring.


----------

